
43 Promising Startups Present At Y Combinator’s Biggest Demo Day Yet - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/22/43-promising-startups-present-at-y-combinators-biggest-demo-day-yet/
======
timcederman
Yet another great demo day - kudos to the Y Combinator team (and of course the
founders in each batch) for continuing to scale with quality.

------
GFischer
Are the TechCrunch comments here

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/21/yc-funded-hellofax-sign-
and...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/21/yc-funded-hellofax-sign-and-send-
faxes-from-your-browser-without-the-hassle/)

actually by the people they purport to be? (Paul Graham, Yuri Milner)?

Many look like a bunch of spam to me (and/or impersonators or sockpuppets as
also mentioned there). Though they do mention an impressive amount of
competition.

The only reason we use the fax at work is because it's legally recognized,
while email is not (here in Uruguay, which HelloFax doesn't serve yet
anyways).

